# Follaperrismo extremo: Un perro acompaña a su dueña durante el parto de su primera hija: “Vas a ser hermano mayor”



## BigTwentyOne (20 Mar 2022)

Desde luego nos hemos ido a la mierda y no vamos a volver.








Lucas y Hannah, de 21 y 22 años respectivamente, han sorprendido a millones de personas con el vínculo tan especial que tienen con su perrito al que se han llevado al hospital para que estuviera con ellos en la habitación mientras nacía su primera hija. 

Un perro acompaña a su dueña durante el parto de su primera hija: “Vas a ser hermano mayor”


----------



## toniguada (20 Mar 2022)

enhorabuena a los retrasados.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (20 Mar 2022)

prefiero un hospital lleno de pis y mierda que uno donde se inoculen bioarmas.

*BANG!*


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Mar 2022)

Va a estar cuidada bien es cría, el perro para un bebé y un niño es un bendición


----------



## randomizer (20 Mar 2022)

FOLLAPERROS = TARADO


----------



## Lomo Plateado (20 Mar 2022)

Tendrías que ver el instinto de protección que tienen algunos perros con los bebés. A ti te ataca un chungo con navaja por la calle y te cagas y te meas encima., Otros perros se dejan la vida.....


----------



## Papo de luz (20 Mar 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Tendrías que ver el instinto de protección que tienen algunos perros con los bebés. A ti te ataca un chungo con navaja por la calle y te cagas y te meas encima., Otros perros se dejan la vida.....



tambien hay perros que no encajan bien dejar de ser el centro de atención y un buen día acaba la cabeza del bebé por un lado y el cuerpo por otro.


----------



## little hammer (20 Mar 2022)

Hermano o padre?


----------



## perrasno (20 Mar 2022)

Vamos a causarle la vomitona de hoy a @perrosno 

Por cierto, ¿desde cuándo dejan entrar sacos de mierda en los hospitales?


----------



## Lomo Plateado (20 Mar 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> tambien hay perros que no encajan bien dejar de ser el centro de atención y un buen día acaba la cabeza del bebé por un lado y el cuerpo por otro.



Si , y el 100% de esos casos son culpa del humano


----------



## perrosno (20 Mar 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Vamos a causarle la vomitona de hoy a @perrosno
> 
> Por cierto, ¿desde cuándo dejan entrar sacos de mierda en los hospitales?



Menos mal que ya he comido hace rato, que puta degradación y ¿Qué puto hospital de mierda deja entrar a un puto chucho de mierda? Que verguenza joder, que verguenza!!!
La sociedad occidental ha muerto hace décadas.


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Mar 2022)

Parece que la CHARO tiene las piernas vendadas, en la pantalla pequeña del móvil parece como amputada, a ver si hay algo que no cuentan.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## manutartufo (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya tara. Dios!


----------



## manutartufo (20 Mar 2022)

Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Tendrías que ver el instinto de protección que tienen algunos perros con los bebés. A ti te ataca un chungo con navaja por la calle y te cagas y te meas encima., Otros perros se dejan la vida.....



Metete los perros por el culo.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (20 Mar 2022)

Qué locos mentales...


----------



## Lomo Plateado (20 Mar 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Metete los perros por el culo.



Te entiendo, aquella situación cuando te folló un perro en el césped de un parque delante de todos tus amigos cuando eras tan joven.,.. entiendo que es algo difícil de superar. Se fuerte!


----------



## Bogdanoff (20 Mar 2022)

Joder con el asco que dan los perros, que te restriegan el mismo hocico con el que han estado esnifando mierda hace cinco minutos. No entiendo a los follaperros, debe ser gente poco escrupulosa.


----------



## Roquete (20 Mar 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> tambien hay perros que no encajan bien dejar de ser el centro de atención y un buen día acaba la cabeza del bebé por un lado y el cuerpo por otro.



Eso no va así. Lo que sí puede ocurrir es que por cómo cambia la rutina del día a día al perro le pueda ir subiendo el estrés (cosa que los humanos suelen leer mal en sus gestos) o que los humanos estén prestando menos atención a qué cambios puede haber en el perro.

Y eso puede acabar en desastre. El estrés en perros de por sí nerviosos, muy fuertes y con poca capacidad de contenerse es un motivo de preocupación y algo que pocos humanos saben tratar o, como decía, detectar.


----------



## Roquete (20 Mar 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Parece que la CHARO tiene las piernas vendadas, en la pantalla pequeña del móvil parece como amputada, a ver si hay algo que no cuentan.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Sí, yo también me he fijado en eso y en que el perro lleva un arnés un tanto peculiar (de hecho he pensado que era un perro "de servicio" o algo parecido).

Pero ,sea cual sea la historia real, me juego la cabeza de que ha ocurrido algo así: han cogido a un becario, le han dado esa foto (sin otra información) y le han dicho "muéstranos tu creatividad, chaval".


----------



## Abrojo (20 Mar 2022)

Verás qué risas cuando coja celos y la despedace


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Mar 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Verás qué risas cuando coja celos y la despedace



Con el móvil no llego a ampliar más pero parece una pierna amputada y la otra pierna también se ve vendada. La historia no cuadra.







Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## El centinela (20 Mar 2022)

El medico con bozal y el perro sin el

Bienvenidos al siglo XXI


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (20 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Va a estar cuidada bien es cría, el perro para un bebé y un niño es un bendición



Si sobrevive.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (20 Mar 2022)

¿Y si su mascota fuera un pez de colores o un caballo, se los habría llevado también al parto?

El nivel de estupidez entre los follaperros es inaudito y nunca dejará de sorprendernos.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Si sobrevive.



No tienes ni puta idea ni de críos ni de perros, se ve.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (20 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea ni de críos ni de perros, se ve.



No. La tienes tú, y los padres de este otro:


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No. La tienes tú, y los padres de este otro:



Mi prima tiene 15 años y sigue viva. Por cada niño mutilado por un perro te pongo yo otros 3 que han crecido sanos y felices


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (20 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mi prima tiene 15 años y sigue viva. *Por cada niño mutilado por un perro te pongo yo otros 3 *que han crecido sanos y felices



Bueno. Un 33% de posibilidades de tener una desgracia no es mucho. Total, solo es un niño. Lo importante es el perro.


Putos tarados de mierda.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (20 Mar 2022)

Aquí otra prueba más de la "bendición" que es tener un perro en una casa con niños:






Que lo infecten parásitos del perro como este.






O larvas como esta.











O la Leishmaniasis que te lo deje guapo.

Son todo ventajas. No entiendo por qué no hay perros en todos los quirófanos y jardines de infancia. Si son la auténtica salud.


----------



## Cui Bono (21 Mar 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> tambien hay perros que no encajan bien dejar de ser el centro de atención y un buen día acaba la cabeza del bebé por un lado y el cuerpo por otro.



Mi vecino se ha desecho del perro grande. Como él le chillaba a su mujer, el perro ya no le tenía ningún respeto y ahora está embarazada... 
Es un peligro tener un perro y un niño en competencia. El perro ha de ser pequeño y saber el lugar que ocupa.


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Bueno. Un 33% de posibilidades de tener una desgracia no es mucho. Total, solo es un niño. Lo importante es el perro.
> 
> 
> Putos tarados de mierda.



No salgas de casa, puede pillarte un camión. El cuidado y amor que mi prima recibió del perro de la familia no lo he visto jamás, pero tú a lo tuyo.


----------



## manutartufo (21 Mar 2022)

manutartufo dijo:


> Metete los perros por el culo.



A mí nunca me ha follado un perro, eso es tu fantasía sexual " Follaperros". Yo no los soporto ,tú les chupas el ojete. No cambies los papeles.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El cuidado y amor



Los perros no aman. Ni hablan. Ni tienen inteligencia. Tarada folladisneys.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No salgas de casa, puede pillarte un camión.



Pasea a tu bebé por la calzada. Los camiones lo cuidarán y le darán amor.


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Pasea a tu bebé por la calzada. Los camiones lo cuidarán y le darán amor.



Después de que a ti te den amor los camioneros


----------



## Picard (21 Mar 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> Joder con el asco que dan los perros, que te restriegan el mismo hocico con el que han estado esnifando mierda hace cinco minutos. No entiendo a los follaperros, debe ser gente poco escrupulosa.



jejejeje acabo de cruzarme con una vecina follaperros en el portal y se ha subido la mascarilla (claramente porque yo no la llevaba). Además entraba fumando en el portal. Pero eso sí, le da yuyu mi respiración. Putos tarados


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Los perros no aman. Ni hablan. Ni tienen inteligencia. Tarada folladisneys.



Los perros no son humanos, pero son seres sociales, tienen inteligencia y por supuesto se comunican y aman. Tú intenta hacer daño a un amo o a cualquiera de la familia, te certifico que el perro te descuartiza.

No tengas un perro nunca, con el amo que tendría normal que fuese un peligro para la sociedad


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Los perros no son humanos, pero son seres sociales, tienen inteligencia y por supuesto se comunican y aman. Tú intenta hacer daño a un amo o a cualquiera de la familia, te certifico que el perro te descuartiza.



Porque es quien le da de comer. Que el mismo dueño pruebe a quitarle la comida, si puede.
No tienen inteligencia, ni amor, ni pueden hablar como Pluto.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Después de que a ti te den amor los camioneros



No, me lo van a dar los perros, como a ti.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (21 Mar 2022)

Joder que asco y eso que tengo perro


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (21 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Porque es quien le da de comer. Que el mismo dueño pruebe a quitarle la comida, si puede.
> No tienen inteligencia, ni amor, ni pueden hablar como Pluto.



Así es, puede que haya alguna excepción, pero los perros solo miran por su interés que es algo normal en el mundo animal... Su cama, su comida... Básicamente a eso se reducen los perros de hoy en día (los de ciudad)... En un pueblo pues te pueden ayudar a matar ratas, cuidar el ganado, espantar otros animales....


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> No, me lo van a dar los perros, como a ti.



No, no les gustas


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Porque es quien le da de comer. Que el mismo dueño pruebe a quitarle la comida, si puede.
> No tienen inteligencia, ni amor, ni pueden hablar como Pluto.



Tú intenta que un perro haga caso a otro ser humano que no sea su dueño, aunque lo tenga muerto de hambre...


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tú intenta que un perro haga caso a otro ser humano que no sea su dueño, aunque lo tenga muerto de hambre...



Basta con darle de comer. Son así de simples.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, no les gustas



Ni tu coño tampoco, es por la mermelada.


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Basta con darle de comer. Son así de simples.



Tú prueba a dejar a un perro sin comer sin haber metido horas con el en una habitación contigo. Vas a ser el Profesor Purina


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Ni tu coño tampoco, es por la mermelada.



Al perro no hay que darle dulces, es de primero de preescolar. Aprueba primero el curso


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tú prueba a dejar a un perro sin comer sin haber metido horas con el en una habitación contigo. Vas a ser el Profesor Purina



Lo mismo que al dueño. Salvo los que os creéis que el perro actúa inteligentemente o por amor.

Así pasa con los bebés cuando un perro los destroza. Que vienen los lamentos y el pero si era buenísimo.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Al perro no hay que darle dulces, es de primero de preescolar. Aprueba primero el curso



Si estás todos el día pidiéndole caña, no. Pero un churrupaíllo de viernes sí que os podéis permitir.


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Lo mismo que al dueño. Salvo los que os creéis que el perro actúa inteligentemente o por amor.
> 
> Así pasa con los bebés cuando un perro los destroza. Que vienen los lamentos y el pero si era buenísimo.



Tú crees que una especie domesticada y hecha al hombre durante millones de años es un peligro para ti? 

Espera, que te pongo yo un vídeo lacrimógeno de perros y bebés sacado de la chistera como tú pones fotos de internet de críos mutilados por perros, a ver quién de los dos la tenemos más larga


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Si estás todos el día pidiéndole caña, no. Pero un churrupaíllo de viernes sí que os podéis permitir.



Un perro no es el puti al que vas tú los findes


----------



## ueee3 (21 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Bueno. Un 33% de posibilidades de tener una desgracia no es mucho. Total, solo es un niño. Lo importante es el perro.
> 
> 
> Putos tarados de mierda.



Ha sido una expresión desafortunada por su parte. Lo raro es que no haya tratado de enmendarla.

Yo podría hacerlo pero tampoco soy un defensor de los perros, así que... se lo dejo a ella.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (21 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> a ver quién de los dos la tenemos más larga



Foto de tu clítoris, o yo.


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Foto de tu clítoris, o yo.



Mi clítoris está sepultado de tenerlo inactivo, entre toneladas de grasa, no va a poder ser


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Mar 2022)

En el cálculo de la esperanza de vida en occidente y en España concretamente, se debería tener en cuenta los millones de niños asesinados en el vientre de sus madres trastornadas y que los perros y los gatos mueren a los 10 años. 

Desde un punto de vista emocional , que se le muera el gato a una solterona sin hijos es como si se le mueren de golpe los 6 hijos de una nigeriana , o de cualquier otra parte del mundo normal. 

Focalizar las emociones , esa parte del cerebro que tenemos programada para la crianza de los hijos , orientarla a las mascotas , sólo provocará dolor. 
Es como si se muere el único hijo de 10 años. Un gran disgusto que mucha gente a veces no se recupera en la vida, puesto que los perros son muy demandantes de sus dueños y se acaban haciendo inseparables . Los niños van a la guardería y al cole, pero el perro está siempre en mente . 

Es uno de los problemas más graves de la sociedad española y está pasando desapercibido.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> tambien hay perros que no encajan bien dejar de ser el centro de atención y un buen día acaba la cabeza del bebé por un lado y el cuerpo por otro.





Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Lo mismo que al dueño. Salvo los que os creéis que el perro actúa inteligentemente o por amor.
> 
> Así pasa con los bebés cuando un perro los destroza. Que vienen los lamentos y el pero si era buenísimo.



Tienes muchas más posibilidades de que a tu hijo le ataque un mena que un perro.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

perrasno dijo:


> Vamos a causarle la vomitona de hoy a @perrosno
> 
> Por cierto, ¿desde cuándo dejan entrar sacos de mierda en los hospitales?



Desde que te dejan entrar a ti.


----------



## Bogdanoff (21 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Tienes muchas más posibilidades de que a tu hijo le ataque un mena que un perro.



Mejor eliminar ambas posibilidades entonces.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Va a estar cuidada bien es cría, el perro para un bebé y un niño es un bendición





Lomo Plateado dijo:


> Tendrías que ver el instinto de protección que tienen algunos perros con los bebés. A ti te ataca un chungo con navaja por la calle y te cagas y te meas encima., Otros perros se dejan la vida.....



Ya te digo. Resido en EEUU donde, como en el resto del mundo civilizado y a diferencia de España donde somos medio moros, se le tiene una gran cariño y aprecio a los perros. Mucha gente que conozco aquí, desde mi marido a la mayoría de mis amigos, se han criado con perros desde la infancia, lo que ha ayudado mucho a su correcto desarrollo social y mental. Un perro no sólo es un gran compañero de juegos. Un perro defiende al crío y le enseña responsabilidad, sensibilidad con otros seres vivos y le da un amor incondicional sólo superado por el amor que reciba de padres y abuelos.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> Mejor eliminar ambas posibilidades entonces.



El mena, a diferencia del perro, no aporta nada a una sociedad. Un perro te defiende, te hace compañía, se preocupa por ti y es compañero fiel del hombre y la mujer europeos desde la Prehistoria. El perro es el mejor amigo del hombre blanco. A la panchimoronegrada no les gustan los perros, y viceversa, lo que me hace amarles y apreciarles aún más.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (21 Mar 2022)

Hahahaha creo que eres el único que no ha entendido la respuesta , garrulin


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Hermano o padre?



Los imbéciles que sostienen, sin prueba alguna, que es una cosa normal que las mujeres se follen a sus perros por favor dejad de ver el porno de bestialismo porque ya no distinguís realidad de ficción.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea ni de críos ni de perros, se ve.



No discutas con el Poopnsaggle de mierda ése. Es un trolazo que no entra a los hilos más que a estropearlos y sólo postea gilipolleces para llamara la atención y crear polémica.


----------



## little hammer (21 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Los imbéciles que sostienen, sin prueba alguna, que es una cosa normal que las mujeres se follen a sus perros por favor dejad de ver el porno de bestialismo porque ya no distinguís realidad de ficción.



Otro que se folla a su perro 

@calopez apunta su IP y ante la próxima redada del Ninisterio del Jinterior echasela a modo señuelo


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Un perro está muy por encima de un moro. El perro es el mejor amigo del hombre blanco. El moro es su enemigo.
En defensa del perro.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No tengas un perro nunca, con el amo que tendría normal que fuese un peligro para la sociedad



Ya está todo dicho.


----------



## Bogdanoff (21 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Ya te digo. Resido en EEUU donde, como en el resto del mundo civilizado y a diferencia de España donde somos medio moros, se le tiene una gran cariño y aprecio a los perros.



Pero que dices si las ciudades españolas están llenas de chuchos por todos lados.



Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> El mena, a diferencia del perro, no aporta nada a una sociedad. Un perro te defiende, te hace compañía, se preocupa por ti y es compañero fiel del hombre y la mujer europeos desde la Prehistoria. El perro es el mejor amigo del hombre blanco. A la panchimoronegrada no les gustan los perros, y viceversa, lo que me hace amarles y apreciarles aún más.



Lo único que aportan los perros son mierdas y meadas. Las carencias emocionales de cada uno no son mi problema.


----------



## Kolobok (21 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> El mena, a diferencia del perro, no aporta nada a una sociedad. Un perro te defiende, te hace compañía, se preocupa por ti y es compañero fiel del hombre y la mujer europeos desde la Prehistoria. El perro es el mejor amigo del hombre blanco. A la panchimoronegrada no les gustan los perros, y viceversa, lo que me hace amarles y apreciarles aún más.



Los putos perros lo único que hacen en las ciudades es ensuciar, ladrar, ocupar espacio y tocar los cojones.

El perro es un animal de campo, "el mejor amigo del hombre blanco hetero cis" no debería estar encerrado en el piso patera de su dueño todo el día.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> Pero que dices si las ciudades españolas están llenas de chuchos por todos lados.



En el equivalente Estadounidense, alemán o noruego de Burbuja no abren decenas de hilos al mes llenos de odia-perrismo. Eso sólo pasa en un país criptomoro como España.



Bogdanoff dijo:


> Lo único que aportan los perros son mierdas y meadas. Las carencias emocionales de cada uno no son mi problema.



Sigues sin entender nada. La panchomoronegrada odia a los perros así que ya sabes. Tú quédate con tus menas que yo me quedaré con mis perros.

En defensa del perro


----------



## Papo de luz (21 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> En el equivalente Estadounidense, alemán o noruego de Burbuja no abren decenas de hilos al mes llenos de odia-perrismo. Eso sólo pasa en un país criptomoro como España.
> 
> 
> Sigues sin entender nada. La panchomoronegrada odia a los perros así que ya sabes. Tú quédate con tus menas que yo me quedaré con mis perros.
> ...



Los alemanes no viven en commieblocks con sus chuchos ni dejan las mierdas en el suelo. Y de criptomoro nada, en España son mayoría los que votan por llenar España de moros.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (21 Mar 2022)

Me alegro, gente guapa y blanca preñando a pelo a los 20 y pocos como tiene que ser, en la edad fértil de verdad con los genes frescos

Y los virgendoritos sebosos de gurguja, seres humanos defectusos que por suerte no se van a reproducir nunca (tampoco creo que puedan) llorando e insultando a la gente blanca que tiene hijos, como decía el otro día @eL PERRO


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Los alemanes no viven en commieblocks con sus chuchos ni dejan las mierdas en el suelo. Y de criptomoro nada, en España son mayoría los que votan por llenar España de moros.



¿Entonces de quién es culpa, de los perros o de los españoles puercos que no recogen las cacas como en el resto del mundo civilizado? Me gusta que me reconozcas que España es un país moro odiaperros.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Me alegro, gente guapa y blanca preñando a pelo a los 20 y pocos como tiene que ser, en la edad fértil de verdad con los genes frescos
> 
> Y los virgendoritos sebosos de gurguja, seres humanos defectusos que por suerte no se van a reproducir nunca (tampoco creo que puedan) llorando e insultando a la gente blanca que tiene hijos, como decía el otro día @eL PERRO



Tienen hijos y perros que se van a criar juntos, creando un vínculo único entre humano y animal que ninguno de estos perdedores burbujeros llenos de odio y rabia tendrá nunca.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (21 Mar 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Los alemanes no viven en commieblocks con sus chuchos



En Alemania no sé. En EEUU hay mucha gente, sobre todo joven y urbana, viviendo en apartamentos con sus perros.


----------



## Papo de luz (21 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> ¿Entonces de quién es culpa, de los perros o de los españoles puercos que no recogen las cacas como en el resto del mundo civilizado? Me gusta que me reconozcas que España es un país moro odiaperros.



Pero como va a ser España un país odiaperros y criptomoro si hay más perros que menores de 15 años. Eres tonto o que te pasa? Los que defendemos que se regule la tenencia de perros no lo hacemos porque no queramos a los perros, sino que por ejemplo en mi caso conozco el papel que tenía el perro en la sociedad tradicional, que era estar en el corral guardando la casa , no follándose a la parienta mientras el novio cuck se pajea.

Sobre las cacas, mientras haya tanto guarro por ahí suelto está claro que hay que poner un impuesto especial por cada perro, digamos 100 euros anuales. Veriamos entonces cuanto amas a tu perro, seguro que lo dejas tirado en la perrera municipal con tal de no aflojar la pasta.


----------



## Miss Andorra (21 Mar 2022)

Si lo considera un hijo, al menos no se lo folla. El animalico esta a salvo...


----------



## Bogdanoff (22 Mar 2022)

No hay ser más furioso que un follaperros cuando se entera de que no todo el mundo ama a su esclavo emocional cagacalles.


----------



## NPI (22 Mar 2022)

@perrosno se solicita tu presencia


----------



## Ratona001 (22 Mar 2022)

El perro tiene la misma edad casi que ella. El día que se muera... Baja por depresión tú. Si que está viviendo el perro tú


----------



## BigTwentyOne (22 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Tienen hijos y perros que se van a criar juntos, creando un vínculo único entre humano y animal que ninguno de estos perdedores burbujeros llenos de odio y rabia tendrá nunca.



El "vínculo único humano animal" que viene de miles de años matando a los ejemplares que no servían para hacer su trabajo y así mejorar la especie. De toda la vida a los animales no se les tiene amor, se les tiene aprecio. Algunos vivís en los mundos de yupi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Mar 2022)

Solo he visto 20 segundos del vídeo, hasta que ella está haciendo ejercicios con la pelota esa y se empieza a comer los morros con el perro, y uso esta expresión porque el animal no la da un par de lametadas no, se comen los morros.

Banda de zumbados, lo mismo el padre es el perro, cosa que no descarto.


----------

